# Can you screen print photo images.



## amkha69 (Oct 8, 2008)

can you screen print photo images? I am taking pictures of images can you screen print them on a shirt. example say picture of a female model holding an axe. I may change some colors maybe black and white, or the best way to go is DTG .

thanks for any tips

dee


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

You sure can! There are several different methods to screen printing photos. It really depends on your photo which method works the best.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Of course, just like Ann said. 
On a white shirt, you could do a process color print. Or, on any color shirt, I'd recommend simulated process. You have to have a rip program, raster printer to print out the halftone films, and a press that can micro adjust.


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

Photo realistic images in my opinion really come down to the separations. They can actaully be easier to print than spot colors as the registration errors don't show up as much because of the smaller dots. You do need to use a higher mesh count and LPI and also be able to print halftones with your film positives, but I have seen some amazing prints using just 4 to 6 colors.

Check out a few samples of these kinds of prints that were done with the color separation software, FastFilms.


----------



## rudi (Mar 7, 2007)

you don't need micro rego, you can do it fine on a manual press with out micro.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

And then there is always Sublimation.


----------

